
Show HN: Windows 10 window switching (macOS style) - ComputerGuru
https://neosmart.net/blog/2017/easy-window-switcher/
======
ComputerGuru
Just saw the macOS window switcher mimicking Windows 10 on the homepage and
was reminded of this utility I wrote a whole back to bring macOS-like same-app
Window switching to Windows 10!

